# Suspended Cuz of Clueless Passenger!



## SpeedUberburner (Mar 7, 2016)

I pick up my ride, and it's an older Hispanic lady, maybe 60-65, who doesn't speak English well. She's going to Kaiser Permanente Hospital in Bellflower. The lady gets very confused when we arrived, kept saying 'No here...Rosecrans', and I said 'yes, we are at Kaiser, on Rosecrans.' I had gotten another request about 1 minute before arriving at her destination, and after waiting about 3-4 minutes with her, I finally mentioned that I had to go...to pick up another rider. She was not communicating at all to me where she wanted to go instead, nor what she was going to do...but she would not leave the car. After pleading with her to please leave the car and figure out her situation here at the hospital, because I had a rider waiting, she still wouldn't leave the car. Finally I got out, opened her door, and she got out. Then I left to pick up Maria, my next ride. 

Cut to 4 hours later, I get an email from Uber because they have a rider complaint. I state the entire situation, and then figure that since I have well over 2,000 Uber rides in 16 months of driving w/ no such complaints, a 4.84 rating, and an acceptance percentage of about 95%, they are gonna clear this up quickly. No....that was Wed 5/17/17 at 2pm....by Fri morning I have still heard nothing from them. Can't even get into the app to pay myself what I've earned this week. Kind of frustrating, as I was relying on those earnings this week...and the Quest boost.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

thats garbage.....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm sorry that happened.

I don't understand either.

Wouldn't the gps show that you've arrived at the destination she chose? If the compliant was from her I don't understand how she could barely communicate in English but somehow was able to navigate the uber app and file a compliant (it's a lot harder then it was before, not super hard but unless her app is in her language?).

But either way if she complains about the ride to a destination that wasn't what she wanted, it's easy to dispute that with your trip gps and uber should have reviewed that before taking action against you.

While you were in the car with her you should have her pull up her app and see that she's arrived (that handy gps map with the little dot representing her location).

Also in the future it's not required but it may help if you get a translating app, I have used a few...because I worked in a location that was very popular world wise and we had people from all walks of life come through those doors and half of them didn't speak much English. Say Hi is my favorite because I can talk and it translates, and the way the app is made you can do back and forth in English and another language of choice without having to toggle anything.

I'm curious what the complain says.


----------



## SpeedUberburner (Mar 7, 2016)

I showed her on my app....she was just looking at her phn, saying, 'no, no, no...' But when I asked which hospital she wanted to go to, she had no answer...no clue. And I was worried my next ride was gonna cxl.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Nothing like being punished for doing a good job. SMH.
Uber drivers are constantly being beat up, physically and mentally.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> thats garbage.....


That's basura.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

SpeedUberburner said:


> I showed her on my app....she was just looking at her phn, saying, 'no, no, no...' But when I asked which hospital she wanted to go to, she had no answer...no clue. And I was worried my next ride was gonna cxl.


Anytime a passenger has no clue where they are going cancel


----------



## SpeedUberburner (Mar 7, 2016)

Over 2,000 rides....I've had plenty of those...;-)


----------



## Phil Turless (Mar 14, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> thats garbage.....


The first few sentences told us everything we needed to know - Old Hispanic lady, no English, going to get healthcare (we know who pays for that). 
Amazing she knew enough English magically, to detail an alleged incident and get you suspended. Standard America


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Phil Turless said:


> Amazing she knew enough English magically, to detail an alleged incident and get you suspended. Standard America


God forbid if that gov't check doesn't arrive on the first Tuesday of every month. I'm sure that there will be a 4 page letter with perfect grammar complaining about her free money.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

SpeedUberburner said:


> I pick up my ride, and it's an older Hispanic lady, maybe 60-65, who doesn't speak English well. She's going to Kaiser Permanente Hospital in Bellflower. The lady gets very confused when we arrived, kept saying 'No here...Rosecrans', and I said 'yes, we are at Kaiser, on Rosecrans.' I had gotten another request about 1 minute before arriving at her destination, and after waiting about 3-4 minutes with her, I finally mentioned that I had to go...to pick up another rider. She was not communicating at all to me where she wanted to go instead, nor what she was going to do...but she would not leave the car. After pleading with her to please leave the car and figure out her situation here at the hospital, because I had a rider waiting, she still wouldn't leave the car. Finally I got out, opened her door, and she got out. Then I left to pick up Maria, my next ride.
> 
> Cut to 4 hours later, I get an email from Uber because they have a rider complaint. I state the entire situation, and then figure that since I have well over 2,000 Uber rides in 16 months of driving w/ no such complaints, a 4.84 rating, and an acceptance percentage of about 95%, they are gonna clear this up quickly. No....that was Wed 5/17/17 at 2pm....by Fri morning I have still heard nothing from them. Can't even get into the app to pay myself what I've earned this week. Kind of frustrating, as I was relying on those earnings this week...and the Quest boost.


its crazy they would just suspend you based on her word. I wish uber offered eats delivery and you could just do delivery only whenever you wanted, and go back to rides only whenever, wont have to deal with these wackos


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

SpeedUberburner said:


> I pick up my ride, and it's an older Hispanic lady, maybe 60-65, who doesn't speak English well. She's going to Kaiser Permanente Hospital in Bellflower. The lady gets very confused when we arrived, kept saying 'No here...Rosecrans', and I said 'yes, we are at Kaiser, on Rosecrans.' I had gotten another request about 1 minute before arriving at her destination, and after waiting about 3-4 minutes with her, I finally mentioned that I had to go...to pick up another rider. She was not communicating at all to me where she wanted to go instead, nor what she was going to do...but she would not leave the car. After pleading with her to please leave the car and figure out her situation here at the hospital, because I had a rider waiting, she still wouldn't leave the car. Finally I got out, opened her door, and she got out. Then I left to pick up Maria, my next ride.
> 
> Cut to 4 hours later, I get an email from Uber because they have a rider complaint. I state the entire situation, and then figure that since I have well over 2,000 Uber rides in 16 months of driving w/ no such complaints, a 4.84 rating, and an acceptance percentage of about 95%, they are gonna clear this up quickly. No....that was Wed 5/17/17 at 2pm....by Fri morning I have still heard nothing from them. Can't even get into the app to pay myself what I've earned this week. Kind of frustrating, as I was relying on those earnings this week...and the Quest boost.


What was the complaint about?


----------



## SpeedUberburner (Mar 7, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> What was the complaint about?


They were not at all specific....I don't know...all I know is what transpired...which was a big nothing.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

SpeedUberburner said:


> They were not at all specific....I don't know...all I know is what transpired...which was a big nothing.


Can you post the support message? And how do you know it was her?


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

That sucks bolas de burro grandes.

I was wrongly suspended once too. Fortunately, it was straightened out within a couple hours. Some rider claimed I picked them up in a vehicle different from the one I had registered with Uber _*and *_that I had other people in the car with me.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

The xenophobia in this thread is telling...
I know it doesn't exist, but thank God (today I'll choose Poseidon) for Karma.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

SpeedUberburner said:


> I pick up my ride, and it's an older Hispanic lady, maybe 60-65, who doesn't speak English well. She's going to Kaiser Permanente Hospital in Bellflower. The lady gets very confused when we arrived, kept saying 'No here...Rosecrans', and I said 'yes, we are at Kaiser, on Rosecrans.' I had gotten another request about 1 minute before arriving at her destination, and after waiting about 3-4 minutes with her, I finally mentioned that I had to go...to pick up another rider. She was not communicating at all to me where she wanted to go instead, nor what she was going to do...but she would not leave the car. After pleading with her to please leave the car and figure out her situation here at the hospital, because I had a rider waiting, she still wouldn't leave the car. Finally I got out, opened her door, and she got out. Then I left to pick up Maria, my next ride.
> 
> Cut to 4 hours later, I get an email from Uber because they have a rider complaint. I state the entire situation, and then figure that since I have well over 2,000 Uber rides in 16 months of driving w/ no such complaints, a 4.84 rating, and an acceptance percentage of about 95%, they are gonna clear this up quickly. No....that was Wed 5/17/17 at 2pm....by Fri morning I have still heard nothing from them. Can't even get into the app to pay myself what I've earned this week. Kind of frustrating, as I was relying on those earnings this week...and the Quest boost.


You are an ant, you are a faceless humanless ant Uber does not care about you or if you did 8000 5 star rides. get yourself a Google translate app and have her speak or type what she is saying next time. Or just have her point to where you are going or type in what you want her to say in English and have google translate it into Spanish.

For Uber to withhold the money in your account is vulgar and does not surprise me.



Phil Turless said:


> The first few sentences told us everything we needed to know - Old Hispanic lady, no English, going to get healthcare (we know who pays for that).
> Amazing she knew enough English magically, to detail an alleged incident and get you suspended. Standard America


She doesn't have to whoever ordered her ride or whoever helps her like her kids probably filed the complaint.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

So maybe she said she was discriminated based on not speaking English


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> So maybe she said she was discriminated based on not speaking English


Can't tell for sure. We're just getting one side. 
But there sure do seem to be undertones of xenophobia abound.


----------



## rod knocker (May 19, 2017)

I was suspended a pax told uber I was in the wrong car I said I have a car n a truck registered with uber I told uber it tells them what I'm driving and the licsense plate number now wouldn't ya think youd read the plate number n match with the vechile being picked up in uber quickly dismissed it people are stupid


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> its crazy they would just suspend you based on her word. I wish uber offered eats delivery and you could just do delivery only whenever you wanted, and go back to rides only whenever, wont have to deal with these wackos


You can do that. Ask for 3 vehicle profiles, one for Eats only, one for both, one for rides only


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> its crazy they would just suspend you based on her word. I wish uber offered eats delivery and you could just do delivery only whenever you wanted, and go back to rides only whenever, wont have to deal with these wackos


I only do deliveries because ridesharing is not what it use to be and i like not having to deal with uber and lyfts stupid rating system and mind games.


----------



## phtll (Jan 21, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Years ago we all had the chance to make English the official language of our country.


Oh yes? When was this?

English is the "official" language in 30 states, including mine. Wanna guess how well that's preventing the growth of other languages?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

phtll said:


> Oh yes? When was this?
> 
> English is the "official" language in 30 states, including mine. Wanna guess how well that's preventing the growth of other languages?


The English Language Unity Act was first introduced to Congress in 2011. 
I was born and raised in Miami and I remember back in the early 70's at Miami International Airport that everything said over the intercom in English was again said in Spanish. Forty five years later I now live in a much more predominantly Latino city and we have no such translation at any of our public venues.


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

Your words are heard. I had a similar experience last week. A little Mexican lady who couldn't speak English kept telling "big building, big building" like that ****ing midget from Fantasy island "The plane, the plane!". Only looking for a "big building" in a ****ing hospital area ...well even this is a level of stupid that hurts too much for me to even comment on...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberSucker said:


> Your words are heard. I had a similar experience last week. A little Mexican lady who couldn't speak English kept telling "big building, big building"


Now that's funny. The word "big" can be interpreted different ways and in no way do you know the little Mexican lady's conception of big. It's sort of like a veteran porn starlet saying that 9" is average and a college virgin crying because 9" is too big.


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Now that's funny. The word "big" can be interpreted different ways and in no way do you know the little Mexican lady's conception of big. It's sort of like a veteran porn starlet saying that 9" is average and a college virgin crying because 9" is too big.


LOL

My problem was her pointing to 12 different big buildings. I mean, WTF man. It's like me pointing to a group of monkeys and saying the "hairy one"


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's basura.
> 
> Years ago we all had the chance to make English the official language of our country. Just wait until you get a Chinese pax whose name sounds like you just dropped a bunch of silverware on the ground.


Or anyone who doesn't look nor act like you. What a hateful little gnome.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

SpeedUberburner said:


> I pick up my ride, and it's an older Hispanic lady, maybe 60-65, who doesn't speak English well. She's going to Kaiser Permanente Hospital in Bellflower. The lady gets very confused when we arrived, kept saying 'No here...Rosecrans', and I said 'yes, we are at Kaiser, on Rosecrans.' I had gotten another request about 1 minute before arriving at her destination, and after waiting about 3-4 minutes with her, I finally mentioned that I had to go...to pick up another rider. She was not communicating at all to me where she wanted to go instead, nor what she was going to do...but she would not leave the car. After pleading with her to please leave the car and figure out her situation here at the hospital, because I had a rider waiting, she still wouldn't leave the car. Finally I got out, opened her door, and she got out. Then I left to pick up Maria, my next ride.
> 
> Cut to 4 hours later, I get an email from Uber because they have a rider complaint. I state the entire situation, and then figure that since I have well over 2,000 Uber rides in 16 months of driving w/ no such complaints, a 4.84 rating, and an acceptance percentage of about 95%, they are gonna clear this up quickly. No....that was Wed 5/17/17 at 2pm....by Fri morning I have still heard nothing from them. Can't even get into the app to pay myself what I've earned this week. Kind of frustrating, as I was relying on those earnings this week...and the Quest boost.


Why cant you access the app...you dont need to login to get access to the earnings area? You can also try the website


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

cola363 said:


> Or anyone who doesn't look nor act like you. What a hateful little gnome.


I'm not that little. Since you're new here it'll take you a little time to realize that 95% of my posts are for humor. If you take this new found "career" of being an Uber driver as serious as you take my posts then you will have much anxiety before the year's end. 
Lighten Up Dude!


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> The xenophobia in this thread is telling...
> I know it doesn't exist, but thank God (today I'll choose Poseidon) for Karma.


What is that the fear of the alien in the latest aliens movie?


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm not that little. Since you're new here it'll take you a little time to realize that 95% of my posts are for humor. If you take this new found "career" of being an Uber driver as serious as you take my posts then you will have much anxiety before the year's end.
> Lighten Up Dude!


Ah, humor based racism or is that racism based on humor? Either way you're a punk for using either.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

cola363 said:


> Ah, humor based racism or is that racism based on humor? Either way you're a punk for using either.


Thank you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I am guessing the 2 star i got months ago was from a pax i was driving one night. I was following the gps amd i was maybe 200 yards away, and the pax kept saying STAY HERE STAY HERE, which i interpreted as stay in this lane. Then he pointed to the back and realized he meant to say stop here. Not sure what language but guessing russian or eastern european. I tried to explain that the gps said it was further up and i will turn around but got out at the red light.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> a college virgin


Very funny


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm not that little. Since you're new here it'll take you a little time to realize that 95% of my posts are for humor. If you take this new found "career" of being an Uber driver as serious as you take my posts then you will have much anxiety before the year's end.
> Lighten Up Dude!


Dude, he can't lighten up. He's a caped crusader fighting for PAX justice!


----------



## SpeedUberburner (Mar 7, 2016)

Update....got a message Fri after I asked 'Is anyone looking at this?' Here was the response, which gave me nice false hope, since I'm still suspended as of Sunday morning...

"We apologize for the delay in our response here- this is not the experience our users expect when they contact Uber Support. We understand that you are anxious to get back on the road.
We have made sure to update the team about the information you've provided, here. You should expect to hear from a member of our team soon.

If you have any information that you think would be helpful at this time, please let us know."


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

Phil Turless said:


> The first few sentences told us everything we needed to know - Old Hispanic lady, no English, going to get healthcare (we know who pays for that).
> Amazing she knew enough English magically, to detail an alleged incident and get you suspended. Standard America


The first few sentences told us everything we needed to know. You're a White guy trolling on the Internet with race baiting garbage.



phtll said:


> Oh yes? When was this?
> 
> English is the "official" language in 30 states, including mine. Wanna guess how well that's preventing the growth of other languages?


Why would we "prevent the growth of other langages"?

Perhaps the Native Americans should have passed a law forcing all the English settlers to learn their language when they landed.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> What is that the fear of the alien in the latest aliens movie?


Take your head outta where you're talking from and look it up.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ihateyou said:


> The first few sentences told us everything we needed to know. You're a White guy trolling on the Internet with race baiting garbage.
> 
> Why would we "prevent the growth of other langages"?
> 
> Perhaps the Native Americans should have passed a law forcing all the English settlers to learn their language when they landed.


We're in America, speak american and eat only american cheese!!!!


----------



## phtll (Jan 21, 2017)

Ihateyou said:


> Why would we "prevent the growth of other langages"?


I don't know, ask the legislatures that have passed the laws. I'm not endorsing them, I'm asking if they've done anything (hint: no).


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

phtll said:


> I don't know, ask the legislatures that have passed the laws. I'm not endorsing them, I'm asking if they've done anything (hint: no).


Language laws are not passed to reduce the use of other languages, but to standardize signage, education etc.

You're not the brightest bulb are you? Public education clearly isn't the strength of Oklahoma.


----------



## phtll (Jan 21, 2017)

Ihateyou said:


> Language laws are not passed to reduce the use of other languages, but to standardize signage, education etc.


Sure, there's not a race/culture enforcement aspect at all. Whatever you want to believe.


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

phtll said:


> Sure, there's not a race/culture enforcement aspect at all. Whatever you want to believe.


"race/culture enforcement"!!??!!!

Yes der Fuhrer. Whatever you say.


----------



## phtll (Jan 21, 2017)

Ihateyou said:


> "race/culture enforcement"!!??!!!
> 
> Yes der Fuhrer. Whatever you say.


I think at this point you're purposely inferring the exact opposite of everything I say. As a rather hardcore leftist, I despise the xenophobic/racist efforts of legislatures to enforce English by passing laws deeming it "official" and refusing to provide services in other languages. To suggest there is no such intent behind these laws is intellectually dishonest.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

today i wake up to do morning airports runs, to find im locked out over report of weed smelll in my car, ( do not even smoke cigs) i am on temp hold for investigation. 3000 rides 4.86 rating. uber is pos company that can not be depended on. now i get it if you have multiple reports but 1 report of a smell and deactivated? come on


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> Can't tell for sure. We're just getting one side.
> But there sure do seem to be undertones of xenophobia abound.


I used to suffer from random bouts of Xenaphobia. Kevin Sorbo really helped with that.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

cola363 said:


> Or anyone who doesn't look nor act like you. What a hateful little gnome.


The SJW police are here to virtue signal at the slightest perceived infraction. Don't forget to polish your halo!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

really we all know ubers practices are screwed up, but its the pax that are reporting to get a credit or being nit picky. they deserve the days a cabbie would tell them to stfu and sit back or get out.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

rod knocker said:


> I was suspended a pax told uber I was in the wrong car I said I have a car n a truck registered with uber I told uber it tells them what I'm driving and the licsense plate number now wouldn't ya think youd read the plate number n match with the vechile being picked up in uber quickly dismissed it people are stupid


I think you must have forgotten to change it, why would someone complain you were in the wrong car sounds like your error. A pax would have no way of knowing you have 2 cars registered.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

uberebu said:


> I used to suffer from random bouts of Xenaphobia. Kevin Sorbo really helped with that.


Did he employ a condom?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

SpeedUberburner said:


> I pick up my ride, and it's an older Hispanic lady, maybe 60-65, who doesn't speak English well. She's going to Kaiser Permanente Hospital in Bellflower. The lady gets very confused when we arrived, kept saying 'No here...Rosecrans', and I said 'yes, we are at Kaiser, on Rosecrans.' I had gotten another request about 1 minute before arriving at her destination, and after waiting about 3-4 minutes with her, I finally mentioned that I had to go...to pick up another rider. She was not communicating at all to me where she wanted to go instead, nor what she was going to do...but she would not leave the car. After pleading with her to please leave the car and figure out her situation here at the hospital, because I had a rider waiting, she still wouldn't leave the car. Finally I got out, opened her door, and she got out. Then I left to pick up Maria, my next ride.
> 
> Cut to 4 hours later, I get an email from Uber because they have a rider complaint. I state the entire situation, and then figure that since I have well over 2,000 Uber rides in 16 months of driving w/ no such complaints, a 4.84 rating, and an acceptance percentage of about 95%, they are gonna clear this up quickly. No....that was Wed 5/17/17 at 2pm....by Fri morning I have still heard nothing from them. Can't even get into the app to pay myself what I've earned this week. Kind of frustrating, as I was relying on those earnings this week...and the Quest boost.


Three Words:

Rear dash cam.

Anything unusual should always be archived at the end of the day, and stepping out of your car qualifies as one of those events.

Now it's your word against hers, and with all of Uber's bad press, don't expect them to jump at the onboarding process, especially when it pertains to an investigation, which is presently underway (against you).

The good news? Lyft has 6.1 million Lyft Line calls that are waiting to be picked up. Give them a try.


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> The SJW police are here to virtue signal at the slightest perceived infraction. Don't forget to polish your halo!


You think I'm a SJW for pointing out a racist remark? You need help.


----------



## Roadster4 (Oct 10, 2016)

SpeedUberburner said:


> I pick up my ride, and it's an older Hispanic lady, maybe 60-65, who doesn't speak English well. She's going to Kaiser Permanente Hospital in Bellflower. The lady gets very confused when we arrived, kept saying 'No here...Rosecrans', and I said 'yes, we are at Kaiser, on Rosecrans.' I had gotten another request about 1 minute before arriving at her destination, and after waiting about 3-4 minutes with her, I finally mentioned that I had to go...to pick up another rider. She was not communicating at all to me where she wanted to go instead, nor what she was going to do...but she would not leave the car. After pleading with her to please leave the car and figure out her situation here at the hospital, because I had a rider waiting, she still wouldn't leave the car. Finally I got out, opened her door, and she got out. Then I left to pick up Maria, my next ride.
> 
> Cut to 4 hours later, I get an email from Uber because they have a rider complaint. I state the entire situation, and then figure that since I have well over 2,000 Uber rides in 16 months of driving w/ no such complaints, a 4.84 rating, and an acceptance percentage of about 95%, they are gonna clear this up quickly. No....that was Wed 5/17/17 at 2pm....by Fri morning I have still heard nothing from them. Can't even get into the app to pay myself what I've earned this week. Kind of frustrating, as I was relying on those earnings this week...and the Quest boost.


Have you tried to defend your legal rights?


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Hm, hospital, older lady, doesn't speak english, something wrong with the destination.. you could at least have tried calling the accountholder. Probably filled in the wrong destination or so. Now you might have kicked out an eldery lady because you felt rushed by the stacked ping. Is could emagine that the one that booked her ride got pissed, even more so because she obviously made clear something was wrong. 

Keep a clear head, so what if the stacked got cancelled, happens all the time.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Yup. Mom calls her daughter upset saying that stupid ride you got me was terrible! Driver was rude and kicked me out of the car in the wrong place. I didn't know where I was. I was scared!!!
Daughter gets you suspended.
Sounds about right


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

^If that's the case, mistakes made all around. 
Live and learn.


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

Bunch of casually racist assholes in this thread, powerfully standing up to the impoverished, the elderly and minorities as they let themselves be exploited by Uber by continuing to drive for assholes.

But hey, I get it, you're edgy and keeping it real.

As a native Angeleno, I'd like you to get the **** out of the Southland. I recall being amazed, and pleased and proud in the 70s when we were in the airport and a Hispanic family came up to my dad and asked directions and he responded in fluent Spanish. My dad? Speak Spanish? Can help folks out in the airport? Pretty ****ing awesome!

To OP, if you're going to drive in LA, you may wish to learn a bit of Spanish, and hey maybe some Japanese or even Chinese.
http://www.lacitycollege.edu/index.html
https://www.duolingo.com/

Or hell, honestly try these out and let us know if they work

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smartmobilesoftware.voicetranslatorfree&hl=en
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.voicetranslator.SpeakAndTranslateFree&hl=en

Regardless, what Uber did to you was completely ****ed up, but I am curious, in Seattle now, we have a phone icon in the app to call customer support. I haven't tried it yet, do you folks have that and have you tried it?


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> 3000 rides 4.86 rating. uber is pos company that can not be depended on. now i get it if you have multiple reports but 1 report of a smell and deactivated? come on


The suspension happens because the consequences of them not taking action and having just one accident/incident occur when a driver *was* impaired, and reported earlier, are too great. It's a bs deal caused by a bs passenger, but it is what it is. Record everything so there's always proof. Having said that, just suspending a pax for a false complaint is not enough, but it's pretty much all Uber can do (and they rarely do because bs passengers are still paying passengers).


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

sirius black said:


> The suspension happens because the consequences of them not taking action and having just one accident/incident occur when a driver *was* impaired, and reported earlier, are too great. It's a bs deal caused by a bs passenger, but it is what it is. Record everything so there's always proof. Having said that, just suspending a pax for a false complaint is not enough, but it's pretty much all Uber can do (and they rarely do because bs passengers are still paying passengers).


yeah its a raw deal. even if you record everything, there is no proof you didnt smoke up before driving. even if i have proof i have asthma and dont even smoke cigarettes. the pax are the real pos that are trying to get a free ride or get back at you for mentioning anything they did wrong.


----------



## vspr01 (Aug 29, 2016)

Garbage in results in always garbage out.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yup. Mom calls her daughter upset saying that stupid ride you got me was terrible! Driver was rude and kicked me out of the car in the wrong place. I didn't know where I was. I was scared!!!
> Daughter gets you suspended.
> Sounds about right


Never drive a third party pax. I cancel that shit everytime. It's always bullshit.


----------



## SpeedUberburner (Mar 7, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> today i wake up to do morning airports runs, to find im locked out over report of weed smelll in my car, ( do not even smoke cigs) i am on temp hold for investigation. 3000 rides 4.86 rating. uber is pos company that can not be depended on. now i get it if you have multiple reports but 1 report of a smell and deactivated? come on


That is totally ridiculous....especially because I always get pax who wreak of pot themselves...it's like Uber thinks their pax are the greatest and drivers are the drecks of society...even though we are the face of their company!!!!

BTW...I finally got a call from Uber Mon afternoon to resolve the issue. Guy was actually kinda rude. But I'm finally 'out of jail'...over 5 days after this incident. Nice quick response there, guys!


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

SpeedUberburner said:


> I pick up my ride, and it's an older Hispanic lady, maybe 60-65, who doesn't speak English well. She's going to Kaiser Permanente Hospital in Bellflower. The lady gets very confused when we arrived, kept saying 'No here...Rosecrans', and I said 'yes, we are at Kaiser, on Rosecrans.' I had gotten another request about 1 minute before arriving at her destination, and after waiting about 3-4 minutes with her, I finally mentioned that I had to go...to pick up another rider. She was not communicating at all to me where she wanted to go instead, nor what she was going to do...but she would not leave the car. After pleading with her to please leave the car and figure out her situation here at the hospital, because I had a rider waiting, she still wouldn't leave the car. Finally I got out, opened her door, and she got out. Then I left to pick up Maria, my next ride.
> 
> Cut to 4 hours later, I get an email from Uber because they have a rider complaint. I state the entire situation, and then figure that since I have well over 2,000 Uber rides in 16 months of driving w/ no such complaints, a 4.84 rating, and an acceptance percentage of about 95%, they are gonna clear this up quickly. No....that was Wed 5/17/17 at 2pm....by Fri morning I have still heard nothing from them. Can't even get into the app to pay myself what I've earned this week. Kind of frustrating, as I was relying on those earnings this week...and the Quest boost.


I feel for you. Pax who cannot speak English are very difficult. I had something similar happen to me where the pax said it was not the right place. She kept saying, look app place. i tried to show her the address she put in was where I was but she said wrong. She eventually got out.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Smashup said:


> Bunch of casually racist assholes in this thread


Looking right at you.


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Phil Turless said:


> The first few sentences told us everything we needed to know - Old Hispanic lady, no English, going to get healthcare (we know who pays for that).
> Amazing she knew enough English magically, to detail an alleged incident and get you suspended. Standard America





SEAL Team 5 said:


> God forbid if that gov't check doesn't arrive on the first Tuesday of every month. I'm sure that there will be a 4 page letter with perfect grammar complaining about her free money.


You do know you can set your phone in different languages and the app may follow suit right you *********** lovers?
OP was likely so busy chasing those boost, bonuses and surges, thought she was stupid or wouldn't say shit because she only spoke spanish instead of figuring out her real destination or couldn't find the right entrance / door to the hospital. Serves him right. Plus, who knows how he got when he opened that door and how he did it, was it aggressively?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jaybx17 said:


> Serves him right, plus who knows how he got when he opened that door and how he did it, was it aggressively?


Exactly. We only get one side of the story. But he was probably frustrated and not being very nice


----------



## thecoffeepot (May 23, 2017)

Should have wrote a compliant saying she smells like weed lol, screw there system, send a pre text, Not leaving NJ cancel if you are, I do not care about people at all now, Uber has made me a bull, business wise i now see why the shady business man wins so im going to pursuit my business degree and eff people over just like uber is doing to several people, sorry!

Happy you got to express how they do not give dog sh^t about our ratings, idk if you noticed the comments system they use to boost your ego is gone replaced with the forcing of uber eats. They are killing north nj i swear if u want pissed off uber driver to bring your food your a major dum ass. I barely let delivery guys bring my food work as a pizza and Caribbean food driver i always replaced drivers who screwed with customers food. But to each is own i do hope people who don't tip get one of these dark hearted people who probably drive uber lol. Lyft can kiss ass too, now i am going to help out some new people, lets do some Basic math


Your day starts out Negative do to gas

6am -$30

7am$24

8am$32

9am$68

10am$76

11am$84

12pmlunch
1pm online

2pm$97

3pm$103

4pm$114toll

5pm$129

6pm$142toll

$142-30=$112-lunch$9 $103 -$6toll
$97 11hours nj essex passaic and hudson county. 

If this is not a wash idk what is, DO NOT get into a accident or have a nj ****** guy or gal screw u with a report or one star. Everyone gets onez in my car unless u tip, this is a religious law for me lol. People laugh and play friendly and screw u after they walk out.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

it's simple, rider request a ride, driver drops off a ride at intended location, if rider wants to go somewhere else, rider indicates in the app otherwise rider should drop off at the destination indicated. If uber support can't deal with this simple dispute, you should go to a nearby uber office and make a fuss about this.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

asriznet said:


> it's simple, rider request a ride, driver drops off a ride at intended location, if rider wants to go somewhere else, rider indicates in the app otherwise rider should drop off at the destination indicated. If uber support can't deal with this simple dispute, you should go to a nearby uber office and make a fuss about this.


Pretty sure the reason he was deactivated was because of the way he treated her. At least that was their complaint. 
Not that the location was wrong.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pretty sure the reason he was deactivated was because of the way he treated her. At least that was their complaint.
> Not that the location was wrong.


well we don't know what exactly is going on so if he honestly is innocent, he should head down to uber office to plead his innocence. benefit of a doubt, OP did indicate his average rating is 4.84 with 95% AR which is quite impressive in my opinion. the average rating in my area is around 4.7 mostly...


----------



## Paxhole_supreme (May 4, 2017)

jaybx17 said:


> OP was likely so busy chasing those boost, bonuses and surges, thought she was stupid or wouldn't say shit because she only spoke spanish instead of figuring out her real destination or couldn't find the right entrance / door to the hospital. Serves him right. Plus, who knows how he got when he opened that door and how he did it, was it aggressively?


It is not his job to figure out her "real destination" or the "right door" to a hostpital wtf


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Paxhole_supreme said:


> It is not his job to figure out her "real destination" or the "right door" to a hostpital wtf


Yeah you're right. I meant using the address given on the GPS, not just outright figuring out where she wants to go. 
Hospitals and bigger pieces of land can sometimes be annoying on GPS since it will only put you in the general area of the destination. What I mean is, if he just arrived, saw that the GPS said its 'somewhere in this area' and just kicked her out, thats wrong. Especially if he came out of that car in an aggressive manner


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

You didnt tell her that you voted for Trump did you?


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> today i wake up to do morning airports runs, to find im locked out over report of weed smelll in my car, ( do not even smoke cigs) i am on temp hold for investigation. 3000 rides 4.86 rating. uber is pos company that can not be depended on. now i get it if you have multiple reports but 1 report of a smell and deactivated? come on


I get this smell alll the time because previous pax smelled like weed. I have to drive around 5 minutes with windows open after the ride to clear the smell out


----------

